Ask HN: Best way to prioritize happiness while focusing on the important things? - pro_sine
======
sethammons
When asked of older, happy people, how to be happy, they say it is a choice.
Your perspective is vital on being happy. Take joy in the important things.
Beyond that, you have to invest in you. People tend to do best when creating
something, sharing things, helping others, and socializing with other happy
people. Do make time for these. Maybe you can incorporate them together.

------
thallukrish
Many a time happiness comes with just doing things without bothering about
outcomes. So all the important things you want to do should help you to create
more such situations. Which also means when you do important things, you won't
find happiness.

------
Yvonne_McQ
Don't think that everything will be successful. Just accept everything that
happens with gratitude. Happiness is not around you, happiness is inside you.

